# Chip tuning



## Heryou (Aug 7, 2012)

some recommend one ecu chip tuning called Piasini V4.1
found two at uobd2
Super Serial suite Piasini engineering v4.1 Master Version
Super Serial suite Piasini engineering v4.1 Master Version
what are the difference??

i known the other version call Slave version
but seem not that common than master version

are they both for Nissan GT-R 2009?


----------

